# What snakes can you not keep in Australia?.



## Endeavour (Dec 16, 2012)

Saw an interesting post a little earlier which highlighted the fact that its illegal to keep corn snakes is Australia. This got me wondering what other species are you not allowed to keep and what's the governments logic behind this. Does it depend on where you live as to what you can legally keep or is an illegal animal an illegal animal anywhere in your country. 


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Tipsylama (Dec 16, 2012)

It is illegle to own any exotic reptiles privately in Australia i guess because of what happened with the cane toads, They brought a few of those over here and let them go to eat some Beetles, they are now they have over run most of northern aus and all our native animals eat them and die


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 16, 2012)

If it's not native, its illegal to posess privately.

And it's brought not brang


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 16, 2012)

Tipsylama said:


> It is illegle to own any exotic reptiles privately in Australia i guess because of what happened with the cane toads, They brought a few of those over here and let them go to eat some Beatles, they are now they have over run most of northern aus and all our native animals eat them and die



Worked well all but one of the Beatles are dead and he hasn't been to Australia in many years! Beetles on the other hand still in plentiful supply.


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Dec 16, 2012)

bigjoediver said:


> Worked well all but one of the Beatles are dead and he hasn't been to Australia in many years! Beetles on the other hand still in plentiful supply.



HAHAHAHAHA,, Very witty indeed !!


----------



## Womagaunt (Dec 16, 2012)

If its not native, Its not allowed.. pretty much sums it up lol


----------



## RedFox (Dec 16, 2012)

We are not allowed to keep anything that isn't native. In oz we have so many feral animals. Exotics can also carry diseases that could desimate our local populations, some of which are already endangered. Luckily we have the best snakes anyhow.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 16, 2012)

All mods have to do is ensure the rules are followed. Endeavour is British. How many of us know the laws in other countries? I know I don't. In fact going by some of the more recent posts quite a few people don't even know some of their license conditions.


----------



## Gruni (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes he is a mod guys but bare in mind he lives in the UK and knows UK laws, you don't need to be local to know how to moderate B.S. posts in threads; and the only way he is going to learn more specific stuff about herp keeping in Oz is to ask.

The other part of your question Endevour is, apart from exotic species being not allowed, each state has varying rules about what species you may keep and where you you get them from. Tasmania for example has no native pythons and they are not allowed to keep pythons domestically, WA has restrictions on importing snakes from other states even if they are a legal species and they can only keep species native to WA, NSW probably has one of the best diversity of species allowed to be kept privately.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 16, 2012)

Victoria you can keep just about anything and probably has the most relaxed laws. If I wanted to I could have kept a taipan as a first snake.


----------



## FAY (Dec 16, 2012)

BTW all the Beatles are NOT dead. lmao


----------



## reb01 (Dec 16, 2012)

Illegal ones....Exotics....But that still doesnt worry ALOT of people here...


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 16, 2012)

RedFox said:


> All mods have to do is ensure the rules are followed. Endeavour is British. How many of us know the laws in other countries? I know I don't. In fact going by some of the more recent posts quite a few people don't even know some of their license conditions.



As you and Gruini highlight I live in The UK. I started this thread as I am trying to give people from the UK a better understanding of how you do things in Australia. As with the question I asked the other day about whether a brown nose was venomous a quick Google search would have given me the answer but to me a key part of this forum is to broaden understanding. I would ask members who leave semi sarcastic comments to ask yourself this question, do you think this is the best way to attract potential new members from other countries?, and more to the point make them feel confident enough to contribute to this fine forum?. Just a couple of things to think about there guys.

Kindest regards


Endeavour 


PS If anyone wants detailed info on UK laws pertaining to keeping snakes don't bother asking me (only joking I would love to help)

-


----------



## starr9 (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is an example of one man's fine:

Source: Sydney man fined for keeping exotic snakes - media release 6 September 2010 viewed: 16 Dec 2012

"The federal environment department has welcomed a court decision to impose a fine on a Western Sydney man for keeping exotic snakes.Damien Sherry, 22, from Blacktown, New South Wales, has been fined $3000 for possession of six exotic snakes, which is illegal under federal environment law.
"These laws are in place to protect our wildlife and environment, to which exotic snakes pose a serious threat.
"They kill and compete with our native wildlife for food or habitat, and can introduce diseases for which our native reptiles have no immunity.
"And it encourages the illegal wildlife trade, which is an organised and notoriously cruel business. Smuggled animals suffer stress, dehydration, or starvation, and many die in transit."
Mr Sherry was charged with possession of illegally imported regulated live specimens under Section 303GN(2) of _the Environment Protection and Biodiversity Conservation Act 1999._
The maximum penalty for this offence is $110,000 fine or five years jail. If you have any information about trade in illegal wildlife or wildlife products contact the department at [email protected]
For more information about wildlife and wildlife product trade, go to: 
www.environment.gov.au/biodiversity/trade-use/exoticanimalguide/list.html"


----------



## Gruni (Dec 16, 2012)

FAY said:


> BTW all the Beatles are NOT dead. lmao



He did say all _but one_ are dead and he doesnt come to Australia...


----------



## -Peter (Dec 16, 2012)

Gruni said:


> He did say all _but one_ are dead and he doesnt come to Australia...



Which one, Paul or Ringo? Oh Paul because Ringo has been to Aus recently.

- - - Updated - - -



Endeavour said:


> Saw an interesting post a little earlier which highlighted the fact that its illegal to keep corn snakes is Australia. This got me wondering what other species are you not allowed to keep and what's the governments logic behind this. Does it depend on where you live as to what you can legally keep or is an illegal animal an illegal animal anywhere in your country.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...



The Federal Government of Australia have never passed legislation that allows for the import or transfer of exotic reptiles to private keepers in Australia. The NSW Government had an amnesty in the late 90s that allowed those who had exotics to keep them until they passed away. They were not to be bred, sold or given away unless to a licensed zoo.


----------



## spotlight (Dec 16, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> As you and Gruini highlight I live in The UK. I started this thread as I am trying to give people from the UK a better understanding of how you do things in Australia. As with the question I asked the other day about whether a brown nose was venomous a quick Google search would have given me the answer but to me a key part of this forum is to broaden understanding. I would ask members who leave semi sarcastic comments to ask yourself this question, do you think this is the best way to attract potential new members from other countries?, and more to the point make them feel confident enough to contribute to this fine forum?. Just a couple of things to think about there guys.
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> ...



Endeavour you are so correct and it would be great to see this attitude gone from this site , as being flamed down has been the main reason we lose members to other reptile forums I know a few close friends who read on this forum but never reply as they are sick of the fights they just like to see what is happening then they leave , I do it a lot myself but would be great to see it all change !!!!


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 16, 2012)

spotlight said:


> Endeavour you are so correct and it would be great to see this attitude gone from this site , as being flamed down has been the main reason we lose members to other reptile forums I know a few close friends who read on this forum but never reply as they are sick of the fights they just like to see what is happening then they leave , I do it a lot myself but would be great to see it all change !!!!



Rest assured that all the Moderators on this site will do all they can to prevent this happening, we need to make both old and new members feel welcome and that their opinions and experiences matter.

Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Tipsylama (Dec 16, 2012)

bigjoediver said:


> Worked well all but one of the Beatles are dead and he hasn't been to Australia in many years! Beetles on the other hand still in plentiful supply.




Haha! i see what you did there


----------



## Snowman (Dec 16, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> As you and Gruini highlight I live in The UK. I started this thread as I am trying to give people from the UK a better understanding of how you do things in Australia. As with the question I asked the other day about whether a brown nose was venomous a quick Google search would have given me the answer but to me a key part of this forum is to broaden understanding. I would ask members who leave semi sarcastic comments to ask yourself this question, do you think this is the best way to attract potential new members from other countries?, and more to the point make them feel confident enough to contribute to this fine forum?. Just a couple of things to think about there guys.
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> ...



AS much as I like to see people from other countries on this forum. I'm here only because its a resource for Australian pythons and snakes. Potential new members from other countries? Hope this site remains primarily about Aussie pythons and snakes.... And that the overseas members have a similar passion for our herpetofauna.

Please dont confuse good old Aussie humour with what you would call semi sarcastic.


----------



## Umbral (Dec 16, 2012)

Many people in other countries keep australian reptiles and where better to get their uni from than an Australian site about Australian reptiles?


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 16, 2012)

-Peter said:


> Which one, Paul or Ringo? Oh Paul because Ringo has been to Aus recently.
> 
> Oops keep forgetting Ringo is still with us, probably cause Paul is always in the news.


----------



## Gruni (Dec 16, 2012)

-Peter said:


> Which one, Paul or Ringo? Oh Paul because Ringo has been to Aus recently.



Well that shows you how much I care about celebrities... Even though it wasnt me who made the original comment, I was sure one of them had to be dead by now too (although Paul's divorce settlement would have been enough to kill me :lol: ) and the fact that either of them had come here anytime in the last ten years is news to me. :facepalm:


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 16, 2012)

Umbral said:


> Many people in other countries keep australian reptiles and where better to get their uni from than an Australian site about Australian reptiles?



Here in the UK they seem to be getting more and more popular, especially the Womas and Blackheads.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 17, 2012)

bigjoediver said:


> Worked well all but one of the Beatles are dead and he hasn't been to Australia in many years! Beetles on the other hand still in plentiful supply.



Ringo Starr and Paul McCartney - 2 are still alive.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is the NSW species list, just about every species we are allowed to keep is on it (a few have not been added to the NSW list yet).
http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/nature/CurrentSpeciesList.pdf


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 17, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Here is the NSW species list, just about every species we are allowed to keep is on it (a few have not been added to the NSW list yet).
> http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/nature/CurrentSpeciesList.pdf



That's a great source of informaation, thanks very much for posting the link.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Gruni (Dec 17, 2012)

A quick google search should turn up the list for each state, the contrast between NSW/Victoria vs say Tasmania/W.A. would be an eye opener for your friends Endevour. I'd do it for you now but I have to jump in the car and get to work before I run late.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is the WA list. http://www.dec.wa.gov.au/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=167&Itemid=

- - - Updated - - -

All forms of Morelia spilota are absent except for imbricata.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 17, 2012)

http://www.dse.vic.gov.au/__data/as...pplication-for-a-Private-Wildlife-Licence.pdf

Here is the Victorian licence application. It has the list of what you can keep on what licence.


----------



## Gruni (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's the relevent page for Tassi, it includes alink for license class and species as well as species limited to scientific permits... DPIPWE - Herpetology in Tasmania


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the links guys there is some really interesting material to look at there , have had a quick read but will have a more detailed look tomorrow when I have more time.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## book (Dec 17, 2012)

This is Queensland's info http://www.ehp.qld.gov.au/register/p01389aa.pdf . You can keep any number of reptiles on a basic Recreational Licence except venomous snakes and you can only keep two 'restricted reptiles' which are Threatened Species. Threatened species (Department of Environment and Heritage Protection) . If you want to keep more restricted reptiles you just have to pay more for the upgraded licence. A licence to keep venomous is also available but has restriction to obtaining it and I have not looked for that info.


----------



## ltnclark (Dec 17, 2012)

The licensing links are the best way to get the info on availibility of species in particular states. The states do licensing quite differently. Generally speaking, the idea that 'as long as it is native' won't guarantee you the ability to get a license. Onepelli Python comes to mind and is a good example of a native species that is not allowed to be kept (rightly or wrongly, I'm not opening that can of worms).


----------



## Stuart (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't forget the NT licensing. Wildlife Permits - Dept of Land Resource Management


----------



## Snowman (Dec 17, 2012)

ltnclark said:


> The licensing links are the best way to get the info on availibility of species in particular states. The states do licensing quite differently. Generally speaking, the idea that 'as long as it is native' won't guarantee you the ability to get a license. Onepelli Python comes to mind and is a good example of a native species that is not allowed to be kept (rightly or wrongly, I'm not opening that can of worms).


That is exactly right. The "as long as its native" is wrong at best.


----------

